# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Do you recommend laser for 50 year old?

## conner

Hi!!

A few team members where I worked got the eye correction done, and all raved about it. It is a very safe procedure, although there is always a risk. This was five years back, and a lot of changes and advancement have come to this field. Treatment will probably be LASIK as that has the wow factor and more commercially viable. I'm 50 year old. I'm a totally outdoor person and love adventure. If I have to go swimming with my friends, I'll have to wear glasses which hinder my vision. Using contact lenses has started bothering me. So my friend suggested LASIK. If someone has gone down the laser route, do you recommend it?

----------


## Steve Machol

As per the forum rules which you agreed to when registering, this forum is for eyesore professionals only.  Please contact a qualified eyesore professional for any questions of help you may require.

----------

